# Curing/drying soap ?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

I noticed that a couple comments were made about using a food dehydrator to help speed up drying times........can you explain at what temp is used, and for how long ?

Also.....since I have a small green house that I'm really not using because of the tooo hot thing, do you think I could put my soap in there to cure out some. It can easily get 120-130 degrees in there on a sunny day if I don't open the door.

Thanks,

Whim


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure others will chime in but I don't think the greenhouse is a good idea. You want dry heat, our greenhouse would be way too humid.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Whim, No idea about the food drier but you can place your fresh poured soap in a 150 degree oven. I turn the oven on let it pre-heat, and after I have poured into my mold I just place the soap in the warm over. I leave the oven on for 2 hours then cut it off, but I let my soap stay in there for 8 hours. 

I have electric oven but if you have a gas oven-- just lite the pilot light and leave your mold in overnight. 
This is suppose to take a week of drying time. Hope this helps!


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I've tried the warm oven thing... I find that my soap overheats and I lose fragrance, especially with a milk soap. Maybe it's my recipe but I didn't like the results.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Whim, overheating can cause a loss of fragrance, it all depends if you know what the flashpoint is on your fragrance oil.. Many of them are 110 or 120, guess you could try it and let us know or leave the door open.. Heating it too much can also cause cracking in the tops of soaps.. especially oatmeal honey.. the honey causes much of it..Keep a fan going in the greenhouse should work to keep it dry heat.. 
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I do the oven thing 
Think Vicki when air drying uses a dehumidifier


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

hey Whimmy After having spent a summer working in a plant nursery "dern sure sweated the lbs off" I don't think that the green house would be a good idea for drying the soap like Barb said too much heat and the smell dissipates and then it's just a waste of the Fo or eo whichever you used not only that I'd be worried that the humidity in the green house would make my soap sweat and possibly make it mildewy Just my humble opinion.


Brandi :whatdoyouthink


----------

